# is it possible..? (platy)



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

well... my female platy gave birth a little over a week ago, she dropped a total of 10.. one survived. well.. she is acting Exactly as she did prior to birth.. and she is still boxy, still has the black dot. so.. my question is.. is it possible for her to give birth again. even though she birthed a week ago.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe, but i had a guppy do this. She dropped 13 and didn't look much smaller. She never dropped anymore. Sadly she died giving birth to her second batch. But it doesn't mean your platy is still pregnant. Sometimes i can tell if there are any left if the light hits her spot just right. It will be orange and if theres any ill see their eyes. If not, as time progresses, you will sometimes be able to see the eggs in her. Its hard, but once you find it, you'll know.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's possible yes, and very likely she'll have more within a few weeks.


----------

